# Cross Country Checklist



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

*Day before:*

Clean car: vacuum interior and clean inside glass
Seat cushion(s) as needed and _optional_ change of clothes bug-out bag
Bottle water, individual snacks, and small trash bag
Add a heavy duty, 12-15 A, extension cord to portable EVSE(s)
Charge 100%
*First Drive:*

Furtherest SuperCharger with additional 20 mile reserve range
On cruise control, monitor reserve miles between battery indicated miles and navigation miles:
Reserve down early, take 2-3 mph off speed until it remains constant
Reserve up early, OK to drive a little faster

*Near SuperCharger:*

Fast food or grocery store for bathroom and sack snack
At SuperCharger, eat snack and do a stretch-walk about
Leave when battery shows distance to next SuperCharger + 20 miles
*Last SuperCharger:*

Leave with battery, _round trip miles_ plus 20 mile reserve range
At destination look for L2 EVSE, NEMA 14-50, or 120 VAC topping
Ends of motels often have outside outlet for grounds keeping.
Look for near-by motels with free overnight charging and breakfasts

Bob Wilson


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Good tips!


----------

